# reifentips für new slayer



## Morti (30. September 2006)

tach,

nachdem ich nun endlich den nobby nic als übeltäter ausgemacht habe, brauch ich schleunigst neue pellen.

momentan tendiere ich zu big betty, bin aber am zweifeln ob der sauber in die schwinge passt. mit 2,4 NN ist es da schon ziemlich eng...
vielleicht taugt ja ein big betty vorne und ein NN hinten....ka

postet doch mal eure erfahrungen bzgl. reifenbreite (getestet bitte ), grip und rollwiderstand.
bin hauptsächlich auf waldboden mit viel wurzeln und steinen und schotterpisten unterwegs.


----------



## Der Toni (30. September 2006)

Bin auch mal auf die Tips gespannt. Habe zur Zeit Big Jims 2.25 drauf. Sind nicht schlecht, aber ein wenig breiter dürfte es wohl sein... und vor allen Dingen mal nicht Schwalbe. Den anderen auch mal ´ne Chance geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (30. September 2006)

Was spricht gegen den LARSEN TT in 2,35


----------



## Osti (30. September 2006)

also für härteres Gelände habe ich nen Highroller in 2,5" auf ner 28mm Felge drin. Passt eigentlich einwandfrei, viel Spielraum ist allerdings nicht mehr, vor allem in der Höhe. Grip ist genial, aber Rollwiderstand jensait von gut und böse. Den Reifen sollte man primär bergab bewegen. 

fürs normale Trouren-Gedöns habe ich Speci-Enduro in 2,25", werden jetzt allerdings vom Maxxis Advantage in 2,4" abgelöst. Die habe ich leider noch nicht hier. 

Die Big Jim mag ich gar nicht, bescheidener Durchschlagschutz und gerade bei Nässe wenig Grip.... 

Auf den Advantage bin ich sehr gespannt. Ist etwas leichter als nen Big Betty, und was man so liest soll Grip und Rollwiderstand gut sein....


----------



## el Lingo (30. September 2006)

Hm, mal an Kenda gedacht? Ich fahre zur Zeit den Kinetics in Falt, sehr leicht, kein großer Widerstand und super Grip auf Waldboden und selbst im dicken Schlamm im Racepark Harz geht er gut.
Die Kenda Nevegal sollen noch mehr im FR-Bereich angesiedelt sein, habe ich gerade vor ein paar Tagen bestellt. Bin sehr gespannt. UNd Nevegal gibt´s gerade als Superschnapper bei ebay!
Die 2,35er Kendas entsprechen in der Breite etwa Maxxis 2,5er...


----------



## Verticaldriver (30. September 2006)

Ich fahr die Minions  in 60a und 2.35 , in 2.5 gehns auch noch werden dann aber schon um einen deut schwerer, die big betty sind gwichtstechnisch nat. die wahren sieger dafür finde ich ist der minion fahrsicherer !  rollwiderstand ist bei allen im normalen bereich


----------



## soederbohm (30. September 2006)

@Osti

Gehen die Advantage denn in den Slayer Rahmen rein? Im "NEW SLAYER"-Thread stand doch mal, dass der zu hoch baut. Bin gespannt, auf Deine Erfahrungen. 
Fahr selbst übrigens Fat Albert UST

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Bikeaddict (30. September 2006)

Big Betty geht sich aus, ich fahr zZt nix anderes!


----------



## Osti (30. September 2006)

soederbohm schrieb:


> @Osti
> 
> Gehen die Advantage denn in den Slayer Rahmen rein? Im "NEW SLAYER"-Thread stand doch mal, dass der zu hoch baut. Bin gespannt, auf Deine Erfahrungen.
> Fahr selbst übrigens Fat Albert UST
> ...



ich wills hoffen  

also beim 2,5er Highroller war noch etwas Luft, da sollte der 2,4er Advantage doch passen. Vor allem hat der Highroller ja recht hohe Mittelstollen.


----------



## neikless (1. Oktober 2006)

http://www.gazzatyres.com/show.php?object=tyres&instance=15

gibt nichts besseres !


----------



## Morti (1. Oktober 2006)

hm, hab jetzt schon paar mal gelesen, dass big bettys in 2.4 nicht richtig in die schwinge passen.....

@osti
wenn deine advantages da sind, poste doch bitte mal wie viel platz noch ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeaddict (1. Oktober 2006)

Morti schrieb:


> hm, hab jetzt schon paar mal gelesen, dass big bettys in 2.4 nicht richtig in die schwinge passen.....
> 
> @osti
> wenn deine advantages da sind, poste doch bitte mal wie viel platz noch ist.



Also ich fahr die BigBetty hinten mit bis zu 2bar und bis jetzt hat noch nie irgendwo irgendwas gestriffen, weder an der Schwinge, noch am Umwerferblech oder sonstwo!


----------



## bike-it-easy (1. Oktober 2006)

Moin,

hab hier gerade einen Advantage 2,4" montiert auf Spinergy Fall Line FR stehen.
Maximale Breite an Seitenwand: 60mm
Maximale Breite an Schulterstollen: 59mm
Maximale Höhe: 60mm
alle Werte +/- 1mm

Felge bei den Spinergy Fall Lines ist zwar 39mm breit, ändern wird sich bei Verwendung einer schmaleren Felge jedoch nicht mehr viel. Vor allem die Höhe wird so bleiben. Bei den Abmessungen des Reifens hätte ich allerdings Bedenken bei Felgen, die schmaler als 28mm sind und zudem entsprechend des Einsatzzwecks der Reifen mit etwas weniger Luftdruck gefahren wird.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## blaubaer (1. Oktober 2006)

muss euch leider entäuschen der ADvantage  2.4" passt nicht auf den Slayer  
die felge war eine DT 6.1


----------



## Osti (1. Oktober 2006)

Mist, ich habe gerade noch mal am Hinterbau rum gemessen. DIe Breite ist nicht das Problem. Eher die Höhe des Reifens im linken und rechten Aussenbereich. In der Mitte wäre auch genug Platz aber links und rechts gehen einem bestimmt 1cm flöten. Ich denke ich werde versuchen die Advantage zu stornieren oder verwende sie nur vorne.... 

aber was dann? Den Gazza G's stehe ich eher skeptisch gegenüber, hatte vorher mal die DH-Reifen von Gazza und die waren sowas von Pannenanfällig trotz fast ~1400gr Gewicht, da kann der G mit knapp 800gr nicht viel besser sein. 

wenn der Big Betty in 2,4" auch so voluminös ist, wird der wohl auch nicht passen....aber das könnte ich ggf. bei nem Kollegen austesten, der die BB's zuhause hat. 

bliebe evt. meine ursprünglich Wahl den Minion in 2,35 und XC-Karkasse....


----------



## Morti (1. Oktober 2006)

jau,
nach stundenlangem forumlesen werd ich mir jetzt die 

Maxxis Minion FR 2,35 F60 60aMP

holen.
Die passen 100% in die schwinge (sind ja serie auf dem 70er slayer zb). ich hatte vor einiger zeit mal ein 70er probe gefahren und der rollwiderstand war schon sehr heftig. ich hoffe, mit der neuen xc-falt-karkasse wird das bisschen besser sein.

zitat maxxis
"Bewährte Konzepte wie angeschrägte Stollen für niedrigen Rollwiderstand und längsgeschlitzte Stollen für bessere Lenkkontrolle und Richtungsstabilität wurden neu kombiniert, um einen sehr schnellen Vorderradreifen zu entwickeln. Als Freeride Version verbindet er geringes Gewicht mit den Vorteilen unserer marktführenden DH Gummimischungen.
Neu ist die leichte Faltversion, die ohne Abstriche in der Performance das Gewicht auf 690g senkt."


----------



## Osti (1. Oktober 2006)

die 2,35er Minion mit der XC Karkasse habe ich eben auch bestellt. Dann kann ich mit den Reifen mal rumtesten. Man hört ja z.B. auch immer wieder, dass der Minion Front sich auch sehr gut am Hinterrad macht wg. geringer Rollwiderstand. Evt. mach in den Advantage dann vorne drauf... werde einfach mal schauen, wie die Reifen sich so Grip-technisch und vom Rollwiderstand machen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (4. Oktober 2006)

habe eben mal meine kenda kinetics gewogen. also knapp 630g pro stück bei einer breite von 58mm und wirklich nicht hohem rollwiderstand. also ich denke, dass ist definitv was für eine tour und ich habe ihn sogar schon im bikepark gefahren. grip ist 1a und durchschlag geht auch nicht so schnell...


----------



## Morti (7. Oktober 2006)

hab eben die 2,35er minion montiert.
zum fahrverhalten kann ich noch nichts sagen, aber die reifchen sehen ja aus wie trennscheiben


----------



## All-Mountain (7. Oktober 2006)

Morti schrieb:


> ...die reifchen sehen ja aus wie trennscheiben



Kann ich bestätigen. Die hat sich ein Bekannter von mir am Lago draufgezogen. Hab Ihm nicht geglaubt, dass das 2,35er sein sollen. Seltsam irgendwie was Maxxis da so fabriziert.

Auch wenn's nicht den Maxxis-Coolness-Faktor   hat: probier den *2,35er Fat Albert*. Den fahre ich als UST/Snake-Skin seit fast drei Jahren pannenfrei und bin von der Performance nach wie vor begeistert. Und wenn's vorne etwas breiter sein soll, nimm da den Big Betty in der weichen Mischung.


----------



## Morti (7. Oktober 2006)

danke für die tips, aber mein bike-budget ist jetzt für diesen monat erst mal erschöpft^^


----------



## Osti (7. Oktober 2006)

Morti schrieb:


> hab eben die 2,35er minion montiert.
> zum fahrverhalten kann ich noch nichts sagen, aber die reifchen sehen ja aus wie trennscheiben



könntest du evt. nen foto vom Reifen machen? z.b. von oben, um zu sehen wie breit der im Hinterbau aussieht? 

das wäre super


----------



## Morti (7. Oktober 2006)

hier jeweils von oben und unten. es ist auf jedenfall noch massig platz. vielleicht passt ja der advantage oder der big betty in 2,4 doch rein.....

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/CIMG09141.JPG
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/CIMG09121.JPG


----------



## Osti (7. Oktober 2006)

super, danke!  

wenn der Satz Advantage und Minion endlich mal kommen würde, könnte ich mehr berichten... 

sag mal Bescheid und berichte, wie sich die Minions im Einsatz so machen.

Gruß,

Osti


----------



## rase (8. Oktober 2006)

Habe seit ca. 4 Wochen den Big Betty drin. Bei mir schleift der nirgendsauch wenn ich ihn mit verschiedenen Luftdrücken fahre. Von der Breite her würde sogar ein deutlich breiterer Reifen reinpassen, allerdings dürfte von der Höhe her mit dem Big Betty ziemlich alles ausgereizt sein.

m.f.G

Werner


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (10. Oktober 2006)

neikless schrieb:


> http://www.gazzatyres.com/show.php?object=tyres&instance=15
> 
> gibt nichts besseres !



so ist es  

rollt besser als nobby nic, albert, maxxis und co. ist wesentlich pannensicherer
wiegt unter 800g sieht sau geil aus und riecht auch noch sweet  
super grip in allen lagen und bei jedem untergrund
nass staubtrocken matsch ...   perfect !  
made in finnland ökologisch abbaubar  (der grüne daumen)
kein anderer reifen passt besser zum einsatzbereich des new slayers


----------



## Morti (10. Oktober 2006)

Ohlenschleyer schrieb:


> riecht auch noch sweet



ok, ich hab zwar bisher noch nicht an meinen reifen geschnüffelt, aber das scheint mir ein wichtiges kriterium zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (11. Oktober 2006)

Ohlenschleyer schrieb:


> so ist es
> 
> rollt besser als nobby nic, albert, maxxis und co. ist wesentlich pannensicherer
> wiegt unter 800g sieht sau geil aus und riecht auch noch sweet
> ...



Genau die habe ich auch drauf und bin zu 100% zufrieden!!!


----------



## All-Mountain (11. Oktober 2006)

Morti schrieb:


> ok, ich hab zwar bisher noch nicht an meinen reifen geschnüffelt, aber das scheint mir ein wichtiges kriterium zu sein



Also meine Fat Alberts riechen ab und zu mal nach Kuhsch**ße wenn ich von ner Tour aus den Alpen zurückkomme


----------



## Morti (11. Oktober 2006)

nach ausgiebigen tests:

die minions mit faltbarer karkasse sind sehr geil. super grip, rollwiderstand kaum spürbar höher als bei nobby nic.
das fahrverhalten ist insgesamt viel besser geworden. fühl mich auf schnellen kurven mit losem untergrund viel sicherer als mit nobby nic.

hatte jetzt 2,5 bar drauf und einen durchschläger als ich auf ner wurzel aufkam. denke mit 3 bar ist das auch behoben.

wenn man sich aber die unzähligen reifen-threads hier im forum anschaut, muss wohl jeder selbst herausfinden mit welchen reifen er zurecht kommt. einen "superreifen für alles und jeden" gibts sicherlich noch nicht


----------



## Osti (17. Oktober 2006)

so, heute sind die Maxxis Advantage in 2,4" gekommen, die angeblich nicht in den Hinterbau des Slayers passen. Nun, bei mir passen sie locker rein, ist sogar noch genug Platz.  

Fotos, sorry wegen der Qualität, aber mehr war mit Handy im Dunklen nicht drin.



 



der Advantage baut in 2,4" ca so breit und hoch wie nen Highroller in 2,5", evt. etwas weniger. 

bei der Runde ums Haus konnte ich feststellen, dass der Reifen in der Tat auf Asphalt ganz gut rollt. Ich hoffe ich kann am WE mal ne Tour im Gelände fahren, um zu sehen, wie es sich dann mit dem Grip und Rollwiderstand verhält. Ansonsten kann ich noch sagen, dass der Reifen trotz 60er Mischung sehr weiche Stollen hat, deutlich weicher als nen 60er Minion. Außerdem vermittelt der Reifen nen Dämpfungsgefühl wie nen DH-Reifen.

Ich bin schon sehr gespannt....


----------



## rocsam (17. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
Nach Gazzaloddi 2.3 Swa und Minion und King Jim bin ich jetzt bei Fat Albert gelandet -auf DT Swiss 5.1 -Felge- und bin sehr angetan vom Grip, kann diese nur waermstens emfehlen. Ein Tipp an alle New Slayer-Fahrer: Wenn ihr das Hinterrad ausbaut, achtet mal auf die Alu-Strebe hinter dem Tretlager -also den Verbindungssteg zwischen den Kettenstreben und den Sattelstreben, da gibt es Abrieb, da hilft nur grosszuegiges abkleben mit Powertape oder aehnlichem...


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (18. Oktober 2006)

rocsam schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ein Tipp an alle New Slayer-Fahrer: Wenn ihr das Hinterrad ausbaut, achtet mal auf die Alu-Strebe hinter dem Tretlager -also den Verbindungssteg zwischen den Kettenstreben und den Sattelstreben, da gibt es Abrieb, da hilft nur grosszuegiges abkleben mit Powertape oder aehnlichem...



aber auch nur wenn man den falschen reifen fährt  
beim gazza swa überhauptkein problem da ist reichlich platz   daumendick! 
ebenfalls auf dt swiss 5.1 ex

http://www.gazzatyres.com/show.php?object=tyres&instance=15
was hat dir den an dem reifen nicht gefallen das du zu schwalbe übergelaufen bist ?


----------



## rocsam (18. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
Bei dem Gazza finde ich die hohen Mittelstollen nicht gut, da sich diese bei hoeherem Luftdruck nicht tief genug eindruecken und beim Kurvenfahren die Schulterstollen nicht genuegend Aufstandsflaeche haben. Bei geringerem Druck gibts dieses Problem nicht so, aber ich hab fast 90Kg und kann nicht mit 2,5bar durch die Trails pfluegen. Wenn man das bike oefters im Auto transportiert, geht einem der Geruch ganz schoen auf die Nerven. Das Abrollverhalten auf Asphalt und Schotter finde ich schon klasse. Im Moment bekommt der Gazza auf meinem ETS eine neue Chance.
Das mit dem Aluverbindungsteil ist bei mir bei allen auf dem New Slayer gefahrenen Reifen aufgetreten, es ist auch wohl kein Abrieb im Sinne von Gummi-beruehrt-Alu, sondern, wie ich heute herausgefunden habe: die Reifen wirbeln im Fahrbetrieb kleine Steine, Sand etc auf und schleudern diese gegen die Strebe. (Vor allem gegen die Kanten) Sieht nach einer Weile unschoen aus, deshalb mein Rat, das Hinterrad auszubauen und die Stelle mit Tape abzukleben.
Gruss von rocsam


----------



## Morti (22. Oktober 2006)

erst mal vielen dank für die ganzen antworten auf meine frage.
ich fasse jetzt nochmal zusammen welche reifen in den slayer-hinterbau passen (mal vom grip, rollwiderstand usw abgesehen):

Highroller in 2,5
Minion in 2,35
Advantage in 2,4
Big Betty in 2,4
Nobby Nic in 2,4
Fat Albert in 2,35
Gazzaloddi in 2,3


----------



## soederbohm (22. Oktober 2006)

Vielleciht hab ich überlesen, dann sorry wg. der Frage:

Passt der Minion in 2,5'' in den Hinterbau? Und welcher wär besser für Bikepark: Minion oder Highroller?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (22. Oktober 2006)

Minion oder Highroller ist wohl eher ne philosophische Frage. Dem Minion sagt man nach, dass er im Trockenen auf harten Böden besser ist und der Highroller bei losen Böden und Mischverhältnissen. Ich fahre schon seit Jahren den Highroller (zwischendurch mit einigen Fehlgriffen wie z.B. Nokian) und bin sehr zufrieden. Ist einfach nen super Allround-Reifen.


----------



## numinisflo (22. Oktober 2006)

soederbohm schrieb:


> Vielleciht hab ich überlesen, dann sorry wg. der Frage:
> 
> Passt der Minion in 2,5'' in den Hinterbau? Und welcher wär besser für Bikepark: Minion oder Highroller?
> 
> ...




Ich würde meine Hand dafür ins Feuer legen, dass der 2,5er Minion in den Slayer-Hinterbau passt! Big Betty baut sichtbar breiter als der Minion, daher sollte dies keine Probleme geben.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Der Toni (3. November 2006)

Wie siehts mit UST Reifen beim Slayer aus? Jemand Erfahrung mit dem Maxxis - Ingitor 62a UST gemacht oder ähnlichem. Sollten nicht zu schwer sein, (800-1000gr.)


----------



## Der Toni (19. November 2008)

Hol den Fred nochmal aussm Grab. Hat einer schon ausprobiert, ob der neue Fat Albert 2.4 in den Hinterbau des New Slayer passt? Bei dem Ardent, der 58/60-559 ETRTO hat, ist´s schon knapp und der FA hat 62-559 .


----------



## Jako (19. November 2008)

minion R 2.5 passt in den hinterbau vom slayer - hatte ich schon drin  gruß jako


----------



## ribisl (19. November 2008)

Meine bisherigen Reifen im Slayer:
Ardent 2.4 passt
Advantage 2.4 passt
Big Betty 2.4 passt
Highroller 2.5 passt

Rubber Queen 2.4 passt nicht
Muddy Mary 2.5 passt nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soederbohm (19. November 2008)

Also der bisherige FA 2,35'' war was die Höhe angeht schon sauknapp. Da haben mitgenommenen Steine schon regelmäßig die Schwinge zerkratzt. Bin ihn auf einer Mavic EX823 gefahren.

gruß
Martin


----------



## Fabeymer (19. November 2008)

Passt die Muddy Mary in 2.35 rein?


----------



## Der Toni (19. November 2008)

Das Problem ist ja eher die Höhe als die Breite des Reifens. Wenn der FA in 2,4 nicht so hoch baut, könnte es passen. Aber drin gehabt hat ihn in unserem Club wohl noch keiner?!


----------



## Jako (19. November 2008)

muddy mary 2.35 passt......


----------



## Fabeymer (19. November 2008)

Super, vielen Dank! Wenn der Minion runter ist, dann wird die Mary auch hinten aufgezogen.


----------



## frei (12. Mai 2009)

Hat jemand inzwischen eine Ahnung ob ein FatAlbert UST 2,4 hinten reinpasst? 
Gruss M


----------

